# new guy here needs a rub



## captain (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everyone...what a great forum you guys / ladies have here. OK this is what i am looking for. A good solid rub. I am in my first rib smoking contest this weekend and have some experienced smokers talkn sh!t! I wanna try and sneak up on these guys. So a good rub and any little secret will be appreciated. I think I have a good sauce...well I think! Thanks for the help


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  Jeff's rub is a great go-to...it's what alot of people on here use!  Everyone who eats my ribs will tell you its worth the price paid!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you can't find one to your liking on SMF try this site-

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C2.htm


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Jeff's is what we use, haven't had any complaints yet.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> Jeff's is what we use, haven't had any complaints yet.


X2 on the Jeffs rub...


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 15, 2011)

A cheap way to start is Emeril's Essence. Add turbinado or brown sugar to it, take a taste and then you can adjust it to your liking with more ingredients if you choose.


----------



## captain (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone....THANK U....I actually one. Yes, out of  twenty eight. For the first contest and only a hand full of experince I am stoked.  Had a great time with friends and family.


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction!!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats. What did you end up using for the rub?


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 18, 2011)

That is awesome Captain!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

You da Man!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## daddydon (Jul 18, 2011)




----------

